# NIGAHIGA BEAT FRED!



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nigahiga beat Fred on youtube and now nigahiga is most subscribed.
I don't see how Fred could have gotten most subscribed..

This is probably a pointless thread, but I'm just so happy, NIGAHIGA FINALLY BEAT FRED!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2009)

YAY


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 22, 2009)

It's about time!
=]


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say I don't really like nigahiga, but ANYTHING is better than Fred.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate fred.
Nigahiga is okay, funny, but not my thing.
This is good news!~


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say I don't really like nigahiga, but ANYTHING is better than Fred.



You speak for me by saying that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say I don't really like nigahiga, but ANYTHING is better than Fred.
> ...



Me too.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 22, 2009)

He finally got it back! He only had it for about a week the first time.


----------



## dannyz0r (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't even know why people like fred. Nigahiga ftw


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 22, 2009)

Fred sucks. Nigahiga is WAY better, but I personally like Smosh the most of the top three.


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 22, 2009)

Nigahiga FTW!

Fred being first really doesn't make sense...


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



agreed. 

PEZenfuego,
Smosh was #1 at one time with around 350,000 subscribers... and that was twice as much as whoever was in 2nd place.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I still like smosh the best.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2009)

I prefer Fred.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 22, 2009)

fred is as pointless as the "old" monkeydude


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

I hate Fred and Nigahiga. Smosh is soooo funny. Smosh ftw.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> fred is as pointless as the "old" monkeydude



Um......
Should I take this as a compliment?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 22, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > fred is as pointless as the "old" monkeydude
> ...



hmm, i have no idea either


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > fred is as pointless as the "old" monkeydude
> ...



I'd say so. He is saying you made a good change.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 22, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say I don't really like nigahiga, but ANYTHING is better than Fred.



QFT.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I speak for a lot of people when I say I don't really like nigahiga, but ANYTHING is better than Fred.
> ...



QFT.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Shane dawson!!! Lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2009)

V-te said:


> Shane dawson!!! Lol



NO no o no no, I think you mean Dane Shawson, duh. /bad joke


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2009)

Example# 203902342342 of why Youtube is the bane of human existence.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Shane dawson!!! Lol
> ...



Ha ha that was the new Smosh right?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 22, 2009)

I tried to find the most subscribed channels:
http://www.youtube.com/members?s=ms&t=a&g=0

Why doesn't that work? How do I get the real list?


----------



## Edam (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/members?t=a&p=1&s=ms&g=0&gl=US

that seems to be it, maybe it's split by countries?


----------

